# Anyone got a puppy from Victoria at Hollymow in Notts?



## Meh74 (May 21, 2017)

Hi, I am due to visit Hollymow soon to see new Cockapoo pups. Sounds lovely but am just being extra cautious as it isn't local so want to make sure it's the right breeder for us. Victoria has been very helpful on the phone but would love to hear from anyone else with her puppies. Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is a Hollymow pup.

She will be 4 soon and is a crazy, happy, energetic, loving faithful friend and I would have another just the same all over again.

Her dad was Fudge her mum Kayde.

Just check carefully - check the paperwork, look your pup over carefully, ask to see where the pups are being kept. 3 and a half years is a long time and I have no complaints about my dog now - she is great.... at the time I wished I had looked a bit more carefully, but went with recommendations. Nothing is better than your own eyes.


----------



## Meh74 (May 21, 2017)

*Now you ve got me worried!*



Marzi said:


> Dot is a Hollymow pup.
> 
> She will be 4 soon and is a crazy, happy, energetic, loving faithful friend and I would have another just the same all over again.
> 
> ...


Hi You don t seem like you were too happy initially. Can you tell me more. Sorry I m so excited but worried about making a mistake too and can t make lots if trips due to the distance.
Thanks


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is from there. I wouldn't get another from her, but she might sue me if I say why. Will pm you.


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

hi guys, i'm new and i'm not allowed to pm anyone, but looking ofr info on victoria and her puppies, getting a bit worried now, have reserved as puppy and any info would be good pleeese.
jane


----------



## BiscuitSkye (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi there 
I’ve just come across Victoria’s site. 
Should I avoid? 
Any breeders near Nottingham I should look at? 

Many thanks


----------



## electracy (Jul 31, 2018)

blondie1 said:


> hi guys, i'm new and i'm not allowed to pm anyone, but looking ofr info on victoria and her puppies, getting a bit worried now, have reserved as puppy and any info would be good pleeese.
> jane


Hi,

Did you get one from there in the end? I wondered what your experience was like as I am thinking of looking there.


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

*bailey*

yes we had bailey, hes 11 months old now and just recently been castrasted, bless him, hes absoloutely fine ,we are in contact with most of his litter mates via social media, and dont regret getting him from victoria. she is a busy breeder and that might not be for everyone though


----------



## electracy (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks. I did visit again and was happy and reserved one. He came home today! No problems so far


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Fab news, any pictures, who are his parents?


----------



## Jane Rodd (8 mo ago)

Meh74 said:


> Hi, I am due to visit Hollymow soon to see new Cockapoo pups. Sounds lovely but am just being extra cautious as it isn't local so want to make sure it's the right breeder for us. Victoria has been very helpful on the phone but would love to hear from anyone else with her puppies. Thanks


i bought my dog (Cockerpoo) female we have called her Pixie she is nearly 2 years old didn’t have any problems with her it’s just we live in Leicestershire so it was a long way but she was definitely worth the effort we love her to bits. Hope you have a dog as nice as ours Good Luck.


----------

